# Convert mpgs for using them in iMovie or iDVD



## Darwiniano (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi, I have a digital camera that allows me (like most of them) to film some movies in mpg format. My problem is that I can't neither edit them with iMovie, nor include them in a DVD project with iDVD because they don't recognize the format... What can I do???
Thank you;;


----------

